# when do you ovulate



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning ladies im on cycle day 7 now and finished my first course of clomid yesterday(day 2 to day 6).Hope you dont mind me asking this  but whens the best time to . Or can you ovulate all different times in your cycle even with clomid.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

The 'norm' is to ovulate about 14 days before AF arrives.
However saying that I'm off to see the consultant on Monday because I ovulate 9 days before AF.....
I guess each of us is different. There are a few ways to monitor when you are oving, OPKs, EWCM, Basal Temps, but these can all add to the stress.

My advice is little (not literaly  ) and often!

Good luck
Debs


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Debs but as i suffer from pco i dont think they work properly.Isnt there a certain number of days after you're last pill that you should start to    ?


Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of. My consultant told us to make sure we were  at least twice (preferably more) a week as sperm can live inside you for a few days.(  yucky thought!)

If only it was a set routine it would be sooo much easier!


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry i meant to say opk dosent work with pco,god these pills have got to me already!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kim

You should expect to ovulate between 5 to 9 days after you take your last pill 
(this is what I was told & I think that's what it may also say on the leaflet you get with the Clomid...although I could be wrong about the leaflet...can't remember !!  )

Before Clomid, as far as I know I ovulated on CD14 (CD21 prog tests were naturally high so def ovulated) & I've continued to ovulate on this day whilst on Clomid....although my ovulation can go into CD15 as well cos I've released 2 eggs each month on Clomid & they usually release within 24 hours of one another.  Also, my luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) has increased even though I definitely ovulated CD14/CD15. Although the general rule is that your period will arrive 14 days after ovulation this is not always the case...our consultant said that anything up to 17 days is quite normal.

To be on the "safe" side, I'd start using OPK's from CD9/CD10 onwards (they don't always give accurate reading if you have PCOS but you could give it a try as you do ovulate naturally anyway don't you  )....Also, we were told to have  everyday (at the very least, every other day) from CD10 to CD17 (obviously a little longer if you think you may ovulate later).
If you're concerned about OPK's not working then perhaps you could do basal temping again as this should help you....

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kim,

We start  pretty much as soon as AF is gone on the advise of our GP, as I have OV'd any time from CD9 to CD 16. I also have PCOS so OPK's aren't very useful for me (I know they work for some people with PCOS but not everyone). We try for every other day up until about CD21! It's a struggle but hopefully it will be worth it. 

Hope this helps
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Kim,
I was told to have bms from day 10 every other day. For us it was a bit of a lengthy procedure !!   because we had to keep going on this schedule until day 30, as I've ovulated day 14 and day 28 (two different occasions). It really helps if you have regular periods and can work back 14 days, but us PCO sufferers aren't always so lucky. Anyway   can live inside for up to 3 days (some books say longer), so enjoy every other day until something happens....


----------

